

British cubesat 'fully controlled by a Google Nexus during orbit' next month - lifeisstillgood
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-21361204

======
lifeisstillgood
Apparently its going up untouched - a test of the quality of consumer
electronics and presumably a nod to the expense of building useful hardware
from scratch.

PS Had to mangle the first sentence a bit to fit in 80 chars.

